

Newegg aggressively promotes Bitcoin with 10% discount - mrb
http://promotions.newegg.com/nepro/14-3631/index.html

======
Wingman4l7
Caveat: Up to $100. Still, a major online retailer accepting BTC is a pretty
big deal.

I do find it amusing that they're marketing "mining starter [computer
hardware] packs" \-- anyone who is paying their own electricity bill is using
ASIC miners, or at least graphics cards.

